# ford sickle mower



## sammark (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, This is my first visit here. What i would like to know is if there is anyone out here who would like to swap me for a sickle mower that fits an 8n ford tractor. I got it from a man in hopes of mounting it on my farmall A, but i think its going to be too big of a hassel. I think its a ford mower, but not sure. I should have some pictures of it in a couple of days. Its an older mower that raised via a cable. Its supposedly able to cut in just about any position.The blades are full of dirt and rust and will need to be torn down and cleaned up. Id like to swap it for one thats made for my farmall A if possible. Thanks Mark


----------



## barrett (Aug 9, 2010)

*sickle mower*

I don't have one to trade, but I have been looking for something to mow ditches to go with a Ford 8n tractor. Where are you located in NC?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sammark, you might also try our classifieds section here at the forum too. By the way.....Welcome aboard! Hope you pull your tractor seat and stick around!


----------

